# Help - Fink and Imagemagick



## jcicenia (Jun 22, 2002)

I have been trying to use fink to get and install Imagemagick but everytime I try to I get:

Reading package info...
Information about 436 packages read in 3 seconds.
curl -f -L -s -S -O http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/fink/dlcompat-20020413.tar.gz
mkdir -p /sw/src/dlcompat-20020413-1
tar -xzf /sw/src/dlcompat-20020413.tar.gz

gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
tar: Child returned status 1
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
### tar failed, exit code 2
Unpacking the tarball dlcompat-20020413.tar.gz of package dlcompat-20020413-1
failed. The most likely cause for this is a corrupted or incomplete download.
Do you want to delete the tarball and download it again? [Y/n] n

The .gz file it sends is an HTML file?!!!!

What does one need to do to intall ImageMagick on OSX Server?

Help


----------



## sao (Jun 23, 2002)

jcicenia,

 The problem is that sourceforge changed their download sites since the last time you selfupdated. (Actually, what's happening is instead of the file you request, you get an HTML page with options to select a mirror)

 Please, run in terminal:

 'fink selfupdate-cvs'

 Then run 'fink install ImageMagick'.

 It should now work.

 Let me know.

 Cheers...


----------



## jcicenia (Jun 23, 2002)

su admin -c 'cvs -dserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/fink login'
kCGErrorIllegalArgument : initCGDisplayState: cannot map display interlocks.
kCGErrorIllegalArgument : CGSNewConnection cannot get connection port
kCGErrorIllegalArgument : CGSNewConnection cannot get connection port
kCGErrorInvalidConnection : CGSGetEventPort: Invalid connection
### su failed, exit code 1
Failed: Logging into the CVS server for anonymous read-only access failed.


----------



## sao (Jun 23, 2002)

jcicenia,

 Please, I need more information:

 MacOS X version.
 XFree86 version.
 Fink version. 
 Apple Developer Tools version.

 To run 'fink selfupdate-cvs' and install from source, you need the December Developer Tools installed.

 Cheers...


----------



## sao (Jun 23, 2002)

jcicenia,

 You probably don't have the Apple Dev Tools installed.(You need at least the December release)

 So, why dont you try to install with dselect or apt-get:

 run in terminal:

 sudo apt-get update

 the run:

 sudo apt-get install ImageMagick

 Let see if this works, if not try dselect.

 Cheers...

PS: Are you behind a firewall?


----------



## sao (Jun 25, 2002)

Somebody forgot to answer...

 Cheers...


----------



## jcicenia (Jun 25, 2002)

Well, it seems that I could run the fink selfupdate-cvs, but, only from the console's terminal. I can't just login from home and run it. I get those weird errors. 

Anyway, the fink selfupdate-cvs didn't finish perfectly without a failure here or there.. but it seemed like it updated itself enough, so I ran the fink install imagemagick. Now it needed even more libraries etc., well the original error went away but got some new make errors. 

It was late last night at my studio so I just gave up. Maybe tonight I will go to my studio and to the console and try it again.

I just wish someone would make one of those nice double clickable install programs, especially for a library like ImageMagick or GD as a lot of these php scripts for images use them.


----------



## sao (Jun 25, 2002)

jcicenia,

 You didn't answer any of my questions and requests for information.

 Sorry, I am not able to help you in this way, as I'm not a magician.

MacOS X version.
XFree86 version.
Fink version. 
Apple Developer Tools version.

 Also, are you behind a firewall?


 Cheers...


----------



## NuCleuZ (Jun 26, 2002)

If you can't do it via fink: http://www.entropy.ch/software/macosx/#imagemagick works good for me


----------



## rcnmr (Jun 29, 2002)

I installed imagemagick just this week in two OS X computers.  running XDarwin 4.2 with windowmaker as my primary window. runs either fullscreen or rootless.

I typed > sudo apt-get install imagemagick and ~ 15 MB later it was there. Also installs ghostscript which is a very good thing.

I did this over a modem connection and all went well both times.

to run in a xterm type ? display &

I have used this program in SUNs for quite some time.  Usefull to filter postscript graphics on the way to GraphicsConverter.

good luck!
RC


----------



## sao (Jun 29, 2002)

Tell that to jcicenia!

 I already told him to use 'sudo apt-get install imagemagick'

 Never answered.

 Yeah, besides 'display' the other tools are: animate, combine, convert, import, identify, mogrify, montage, xtp.

 Cheers...


----------



## lethe (Jun 29, 2002)

i was just having that same fink problem of not gzip format, and it was very annoying.  i was about to post a new thread, when i read this one.  

now that s service!  thanks sao.  i ll do it now and get back to you.


----------



## lethe (Jun 29, 2002)

hey, it worked great sao, thanks for the tip.  

now i need a little more fink help.  i need to pass some custom flags to the configure script of the package i want fink to install.  does fink support this?  i didn t see anything about it in the man pages.

or should i do that install manually...?


----------



## sao (Jun 30, 2002)

lethe,

 If you know what you are doing, it will probably work.

 I suggest you to read the following *before* you start:

http://fink.sourceforge.net/doc/porting/shared.php#cflags

 and 

http://fink.sourceforge.net/doc/porting/index.php

 also, check the fink-devel mailing list:

http://www.mail-archive.com/fink-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/


 BTW, what package are you talking about?


 Cheers...


----------



## lethe (Jun 30, 2002)

i want to install php, with support for GD.  i found instructions on this webmonkey site.

basically i have to pass the configure script a few flags, like this:


```
./configure --with-gd=/sw/lib --with-jpeg-dir=/sw/lib --with-zlib-dir=/sw/lib
```

i couldn t figure out how to make fink pass custom configure flags, so i grabbed the source, and did it myself.

unfortunately, that ended in tragedy.  configure failed on me:


```
checking for the location of libjpeg... yes
configure: error: libjpeg.(a|so) not found.
```

strange, because 

```
% ls /sw/lib/libjpeg.a
/sw/lib/libjpeg.a
```


----------



## sao (Jun 30, 2002)

lethe,

 I haven't tested it myself, but the 'fink PHP package version 4.1.2-1', in unstable, should support GD, according to this dialogue between two lead fink developers:

--------------------------------
Dave Morrison: 
OK, so I am working on PHP 4.1.2. Problem is, it tries to use gd, but gd is only available as a static library. Yeah, I read the comment, it is compiled with "-fno-common", but libtool still refuses to link this static library against a loadable module. Hence I either have to drop gd support from PHP, or the gd package has to be changed to also provide a shared library.
[snip]
> 

Max Horn:
Building a shared lib of gd could be as simple as this:
> 
cc -dynamiclib -o libgd.1.8.dylib -install_name /sw/lib/libGL.1.dylib 
-compatibility_version 1.8 -current_version 1.8 -all_load libgd.a 
 -L/sw/lib -lpng -lz -ljpeg -lfreetype
>

Dave Morrison:
Done.  See new version.

Max Horn:
OK, new PHP 4.1.2 in package. It's not really tested, but I didn't 
want to hold this back anymore. If anybody is interested in trying it 
out, please do so.
---------------------------------

 You can read about it here:

http://www.mail-archive.com/cgi-bin...orge_net;words=php with support for GD;page=2


 Good luck with testing.


 Cheers...


----------



## lethe (Jun 30, 2002)

so you re saying that i should just fink install php?  

two questions:

1.  how to i tell fink to download an unstable version?

2.  how does fink know that i want that option enabled, since i am not going to tell it anything by means of parameters to configure?


----------



## sao (Jun 30, 2002)

lethe,

1.- To configure fink to use unstable: 

 If you only want one or two specific packages, it is safer to copy those .info files (and their associated .patch files, if there are any) from /sw/fink/dists/unstable/main/finkinfo to /sw/fink/dists/local/main/finkinfo. 

 If you want Fink to use all of unstable, edit /sw/etc/fink.conf, add unstable/main and unstable/crypto to the beginning of the Trees: line, and then run the command fink index. 

 I configured fink to use all of unstable and the Trees:line in my fink.conf file looks like this: 

*Trees: local/main unstable/main unstable/crypto stable/main stable/crypto local/bootstrap* 

You will also need to install the Apple Dec Dev Tools. 

 And then, run: 

'fink selfupdate-cvs' and 'fink update-all' 

 Then check with 'sudo fink list' the list of available packages to install until you are up to the version you want.

 Then simply run:

 'fink install php'

 This will also probably install the 'fink package gd' and if not, then you can install it yourself with:

 'fink install gd'

 Good luck.


 Cheers...


----------



## lethe (Jun 30, 2002)

grr....

unfortunately, this didn t work either.

first

```
sudo cp /sw/fink/dists/unstable/main/finkinfo/web/php-4.1.2-1.* /sw/fink/dists/local/main/finkinfo/
```

this seems to have done the trick:

```
% fink list | grep php
    php             4.1.2-1     HTML-embedded server-side scripting language
```

but then:



```
% fink install php
sudo /sw/bin/fink install php
Information about 606 packages read in 1 seconds.
pkg php  version ###
pkg php  version 4.1.2-1
Failed: Can't resolve dependency "apache (>= 1.3.22-1)" for package "php-4.1.2-1" (no matching packages/versions found)
```

funny thing is, i have apache 1.3.26, as provided by apple...does fink want to install an old verion of apache or something?



```
% fink list | grep apache
    apache          1.3.20-3    Flexible and extensible web server
```

weep.

thanks for all the advice though, sao.  you ve been a huge help.


----------



## sao (Jun 30, 2002)

lethe,

 Unfortunately, it will not work, if you decide to use PHP/Apache installed via Fink, you will not be able to use the system supplied ones. Meaning that if you install apache via Fink, you probably will break a significant portion of very useful functionality installed via OS X. 

 Fink policy has always been to be as un-invasive as possible, with only a very very few exceptions (most notably, XFree86). 

 Fink stays outside Apple's base system, and hence it's super simple to get rid of Fink later on if you like. And, it's relatively simple to give support for new systems.

 Ideally, the user should be able to install php, subversion, etc... without having to make such a sacrifice.

 But, probably this is not enough of a reason for fink to break it's policy. The gain would be minor compared to the loss.

 Which means then, that if somebody uses Mac OS X Server, they will have to get their PHP from another source.

 In the positive side, from what I read, the fink developers fully support modifiyng 'fink Apache' to act more like a proper replacement for the system apache.

 Also, nobody is stopped from writing packages, using Fink, that indeed install into /usr etc...(you can modify the php package to use the system apache), but those packages probably will not be supported or part of the Fink policy.


 Cheers...


----------



## lethe (Jun 30, 2002)

well i am anxious to start this project, so i m going to try it on another platform.  i ll be happy to return it to OSX if i can get this installed.  so ill keep looking, but for now its gonna have to be solaris instead.

thanks for all the help though.


----------

